# MAF code



## ute (Oct 27, 2006)

I have changed nothing and all of a sudden my check engine light popped on, I scanned it with my tech 2 and its kicking a" maf sensor circuit low frequency" code p0102 I changed Maf and nothing changed any help


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

ute, how do you like the "tech 2" OBD reader? I am assuming you can reset the code with it? How much did it cost and where did you purchase (if you recommend it). See my posting in engine forum. Thanks in advance.

Sorry, I don't know anything to help with the code you are getting.


----------



## ute (Oct 27, 2006)

I mainly build totaled 04 newer crew cab diesels and am constantly needing to reset vats and codes, I bought it from a guy on dieselplace.com for 1200 (a steal). Ive been looking for one for about 6 months, I watched ebay constantly, there where a few last week for around the same just didnt have all the accessories. I love it I dont know how I make it without. I found the problem, blown fuse, DUHHHHH. Anyhow thanks


----------

